# Owens Corning Basement System opinions



## shingler (Dec 3, 2005)

What is everybody's opinion on the Owens Cornings Basement Finishing System? Anybody here install them? I know a few people with new homes looking to put these in. I've seen the display but don't know too much about them. Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## pwrpapa (Jul 3, 2005)

shingler said:


> What is everybody's opinion on the Owens Cornings Basement Finishing System? Anybody here install them? I know a few people with new homes looking to put these in. I've seen the display but don't know too much about them. Let me know your thoughts!


They're faster, isn't that what people want today. They're also not as messy as the old way with the drywall mud and dust. I still like the old way,but I'm a nobody now that I'm retired, so my thoughts don't matter. LOL

I think it's an ok system.


----------



## ContractorSon (Feb 4, 2005)

I think they can only go to 8 feet high, which rules out some of the deeper basements built nowadays.


----------



## Pearce Services (Nov 21, 2005)

I can not see outlets in the pictures I've seen, It makes me think that they use Wiremold or some equal, which I do not like the look of.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

If your just sub contracting it out and doing the install it may be okay since it is a faster system as it's all based on a track system.

I checked into a franchise to sell them and it was a sour deal IMO, inital start up fees were excessive, royalties were excessive, you had a minimum purchase at start up, dont quote me, but I think the inital start up costs for everything was $225K, plus you need a store front, records of a strong sales staff, etc...

Even if you have that all in place the minimal sale price was about twice that of a stick built standard/typical basement finishing. Based off the packet Owens Corning sent me they say it starts at $50/sq ft and goes up from there. Reivews were mixed, you should be able to google Ownes Corning basement finishing system and there are places with REAL customer feedback and overall they were not happy with the pushey salesmen Ownes requires and while they like the quick/clean installation many though it felt too commercial since it's just panels like they use in those POS sunrooms that are all the rage.


----------



## shingler (Dec 3, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback. I did not want to include my opinions when I started the thread, but I have no desire to install them. I am a craftsman, and take pride in my work. I wanted some others feedback so I know why someone would want one of these. I guess understand some of the so-called advantages. But I also feel that some will be paying more now for a basement that you can't re-decorate. I keep thinking about that paneling trend of many years ago. Another question that I have - do you have to vacuum your walls?

Dan Shingler


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Considering the panels are no different than FRP board a quick wipe with a wash cloth would do the trick, my only question is over time will these new bright white panels ever start to yellow like FRP does. So far the sunrooms in the area are holding up well to UV rays and such and staying white, just have that question about the yellowing in the future. But IMO, they still look like crap since they do not blend into the existing space/house, scabbed on additions just scream shoddy IMO, but folks jump all over the salesman pitched high intrest/low monthly payments and instant gratification as opposed to maybe a job taking a week longer to complete for stick built.

Ownes Corning has a quick attractive system when compared to ugly brick walls and an unfinished basement, but knowing doing it with drywall and "normal" framing would be a better long term attractive solution for less. Granted there is dust involved, but there are too many tools and protective measures on the market to let "dust" even be a concern during the finishing stages for a real and blended surrounding for less.


----------



## Richard Kaller (Aug 31, 2005)

From a profit making business perspective there are some of the franchises that are doing quite well. The magic is not the unique OC system. The magic is the dealers marketing and selling skills. The product is secondary.

From what I have heard the consumer satisfaction level is high. I was exposed to that data when a company that produces in-home theaters, originally part of OC, as us to help them develop a dealer base.

According to them the OC product is acoustically perfect and it sure sounded like that to me.

When selling this product you are not selling finishing a basement…you need to sell a life changing experience…and I believe with the in-home theater that achieve that.

Richard Kaller

PS: No axe to grind we never took the assignment.


----------



## Richard Kaller (Aug 31, 2005)

From a profit making business perspective there are some of the franchises that are doing quite well. The magic is not the unique OC system. The magic is the dealers marketing and selling skills. The product is secondary.

From what I have heard the consumer satisfaction level is high. I was exposed to that data when a company that produces in-home theaters, originally part of OC, ask us to help them develop a dealer base to sell the systems.

According to them the OC product is acoustically perfect and it sure sounded like that to me. I have a very expensive system at home and they actually made me feel a little ill the quality was so high.

When selling this product you are not selling finishing a basement…you need to sell a life changing experience…and I believe with the in-home theater that achieve that.

Like another poster said it can require a couple hundred thousands to get licensed. If you don't want to do that I'd see if I could sell the lead to the local OC dealer or would they function as a sub.

Richard Kaller

PS: No axe to grind we never took the assignment.


----------



## all vinyl (Apr 2, 2004)

*oc system*

the oc system is not bad it still requires framing to straighten walls you also have sheetrock in certain areas as in drops for duct work the molding snaps into a grove track . the electrick is built out from the walls and cut around then a plate is put around as far as better or worse then a regulasr sheeterock install it has its pro and cons . I looked into the franchise with a friend that owns a lumber yard and among other things you had to guarantee a tractor trailer load a month . from install its nice to work with and you deall with mostly high end customers . 50 and up in north jersy


----------



## Aceinstaller (Feb 5, 2006)

I sure hope that these pushy salesman don't talk potential customers out of a basement remodel alltogether. by telling them all of the cons of a conventional finishing then losing their sale due to bieng too expensive.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Aceinstaller said:


> I sure hope that these pushy salesman don't talk potential customers out of a basement remodel alltogether. by telling them all of the cons of a conventional finishing then losing their sale due to bieng too expensive.


Yoou know how pushey saleman are, they'll take any little thing and turn it into the end of the world. "No dust with our system, if you stick build you'll have to live someplace else while construction is taking place due to noise, and mess, then you'll have to hire a company to come in after it's all done to go through your house cleaning dust which will still come out for years to come."

If the saleman cant get the job, they'll do everything in their power along the way to keep anybody else from getting it...that's their job.


----------



## shingler (Dec 3, 2005)

Lucky for me the OC salesman did not talk them out of finishing the basement, but did help the customer realize their system was too expensive. He even tried the pressure sale of dropping it from 17K to 14K if he signed today. Thanks for all the info on the system, I should get this job. By the way, my customer asked what the price of 1 panel was and was quoted $100.

Dan
Shingler Home Improvements


----------



## Barkri12 (May 1, 2009)

shingler said:


> What is everybody's opinion on the Owens Cornings Basement Finishing System? Anybody here install them? I know a few people with new homes looking to put these in. I've seen the display but don't know too much about them. Let me know your thoughts!


The Owens Corning basement system is a system of high quality, highly insulated wall panels that are installed by professionals. These panels are insulated, moisture resistant, mold and mildew resistant and easily removable for access to foundation walls if needed for repair of electrical and plumbing fixtures.

Once you are finished with whatever repair or inspection work you were doing the panel is simply snapped back into place.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

joint lines in the walls, and that fabric over the paneling remind me of a cubical :no:

BUT the extra insulation would be cool!


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Never seen them used, but I wouldn't want them. The seems in the walls just looks shoddy, I'd almost prefer looking at a concrete wall :blink:

I've never tried these http://www.ovrx.com/installing-wall-panels.html but they look like a cool idea. It's from a company in Canada, looks like a much better, cheaper way to do it then what people do around here. Which is frame in stud walls, or glue the sheetrock to the concrete. In Canada, cold basements are fairly prevalent, I think is why they make this stuff there.


----------

